# On Target~~ Havent done this before?



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Read a couple of the existing, established journals. :wink: You can get some ideas about how you may like to format and what people write about. You'll see there isn't really a standard way to journal. It's your thing, so do what you want.


----------



## OnTarget324 (Nov 8, 2012)

Brighteyes said:


> Read a couple of the existing, established journals. :wink: You can get some ideas about how you may like to format and what people write about. You'll see there isn't really a standard way to journal. It's your thing, so do what you want.


Thank you 

Still getting used to this... Haha..


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ha! It took me forever to even figure out how to make a thread when I first joined, never the less make a journal! Once you figure it out, it's uber fun.


----------

